

Ask HN: Visiting NYC --- Meeting you? - eru

A lot of Hacker News readers seem to concentrate in New York.  Next week I will fly over from the UK to New York for a job interview with a high frequency trading company.  (They do functional programming.)  Perhaps we can use the occasion for some geeking?<p>I do not want to burden the company with additional nights at a hotel, and I am too poor a student to afford them on my own.  So if somebody can volunteer a couch or the floor or or another place to sleep for a few days, that would be extra nice.  I can cook [1], do your laundry or debug your Haskell programs in return.<p>Please feel free to drop me a line at matthias.goergens@googlemail.com<p>Thanks!<p>[1] I am not originally from the UK, so I can cook. :o)  Or bake some delicious German cakes.
======
dzlobin
I haven't gotten an invite yet, so I'm not sure if it's 100% on, but generally
the fourth thursday of every month is the Hacker News meet in NYC. Are you
coming after thursday? If not, check out the website
<http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc>

~~~
agotterer
Invites usually go out a day or two before (they really should go out sooner).
But the last Thu of every month is the hackers and founders meetup and it will
be on for this month. I will have the organizers get the invite link out...

~~~
byrneseyeview
<http://anyvite.com/events/home/cmyqg0gwxx>

Just got it. Prayers answered!

------
bravura
I say ask for extra nights. If they are flying you from the UK, and they are a
finance firm, they can afford it. And you deserve the opportunity to look
around the city a bit, if you are perhaps relocating here.

~~~
eru
I told them that I want to stay longer, but that I am also prepared to
organize/pay for the extra nights on my own. If they offer to pay for it,
that's good. But I do not want to come of as exploiting the interview by
asking for them to pay.

------
byrneseyeview
Jane Street? (Or can you not answer that?)

~~~
eru
Yes. (I don't think it's a secret.)

